# enjeu  7": Apple ou Samsung ? fantasme



## diegue (2 Juillet 2012)

On parle depuis longtemps d'un iPad 7". Même si l'enquête faite par igeneration ne donne environ qu'un tiers parmi nous qui y croyons (ou le souhaitons!) l'iPad 7" fait toujours figure d'arlésienne.
Dans la lutte que se livrent Apple et Samsung un fait me semble intéressant.
Samsung n'a jamais commercialisé officiellement en France la GalaxyTab 7.7" (double core, super Amoled, wifi, 3G, ..) que la plupart des critiques ont fortement appréciée. Est ce pour mieux attendre un hypothétique iPad 7" et offrir en concurrence un produit performant sur Jelly Bean ?
Pur fantasme ?


----------



## diegue (4 Juillet 2012)

Au moins si ils sortent quelque chose ça ne peut pas être de la m.... !


----------

